# Girling 60 Caliper Rebuild Kits



## KnuckleBuster (Jul 29, 2004)

Can anyone out there provide me with a correct part number for Girling 60 dual piston caliper rebuild kits? 
Any manufacturer will do the job. 
All my local parts counter monkeys keep coming up with Raybestos WK 1449's, for single piston calipers of course.
Thanks


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 Caliper Rebuild Kits (KnuckleBuster)*

I buy them from germanautoparts.com. They are from Lucas SP8907 is the part number for the dual piston setups. Doesn't include the boots for the sliders but they are all the same.


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Girling 60 Caliper Rebuild Kits (KnuckleBuster)*

I've got the correct kits for $20/pair shipped if you are interested. email me ... [email protected]


----------



## crazy_driver (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Girling 60 Caliper Rebuild Kits (machschnelGTI)*

I'm interest to rebuilt my G60 caliper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

